# Random thoughts on the BTS



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I’ve read the posts and thoroughly enjoyed all the pictures that have been posted.

I had a great time at the BTS. One of the most enjoyable places for me was the lobby sofas at the Marriott. Here you could find MLSers in the morning, throughout the day and especially at night. Some of the best laughs and conversations were at night after dinner at those sofas. It was there on Sunday morning that Paul Burch told me about a Catholic Church that conducted services the old way. So off I went with Mary Burch to church.







Unfortunately they were so old fashion that there was a sign prohibiting shorts. Since I didn’t have my big boy pants on, I stayed in the back. Still, it was a wonderful mass and I felt like I was back in the early sixties. (They also have mass in Latin. Maybe next year.) Thank you Paul and Mary Burch.

I’ve only been attending the BTS for 6 years. I never stayed at the Queen Mary but drove home every night. I know about not being there for the evening activities. I used to bring my shade, chairs and even tables to the steam track and MLS booth at the rusty boat so I could have a place to hang out.

That is what is needed at Ontario. The MLS booth is nice. It gives a place for members to display their work and inform people about MLS. But it doesn’t have the same feel nor room as the Queen Mary. Also, some of are members smoke, and that is not allowed in the convention center. Outside, if you are not a steamer, you’re basically on your own. There were shades, tables and chairs available outside, but they are set up inside the steam track. You have to duck (half crawl in my case) under the steam track to enjoy them.

I think if we should set up a shade structure with some chairs and tables, outside next to the steam track (not inside the steam track) on the entrance door side of the convention center.

Another thought is - What if the MLS booth was located close to the Door Hollow Shortline?

Looking forward to BTS 2010









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tommy, I thought last years booth location was better also, it was kinda tucked away this year. 

I cant say much myself as I was only there for a short time and still burned about dismantling my layout so I wasnt in the best of moods. But I'm already looking forward to next year, gotta be optamistic ya know.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I guess it depends on your perception as to what the purpose of the booth is.. If it's a place to hang out, then yes, this years booth wasn't in as good of a spot. If it's a place to spread the word and possibly get more members, I think the new spot is better. From what I understand, we were right in the middle of things with USA and other manufacturers nearby. That gives us prime position to talk to new people. I hope it was successful. I think it may have been. There was a small burst of new memberships in the days following the show. It's difficult to say where they heard about the site, but you never know...


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I arrived home yesterday, bushed but happy. The show was always about LS trains for me, and I was ready to be disappointed when it was announced that it was to be a mixed sale show. However, 90% of the vendors I like, were there, and I came home with some real good deals. Plus an Airwire receiver on order from Jonathan.
As Tommy said, the "MLS Sofa" in the Marriott lobby was the place to relax, and was usually manned by one or two of us, Tommy, John Corradini,Chili Charlie, Bruce, JJ, Stan,Josh, Steve, Dwight, Nick, George,John Wagner or myself.

I did a couple of stints with Yolanda, John Corradini and JJ in the booth and we had a good flow of enquiries and interest.

All in all a great weekend, but mostly down to our special group relationship.
Thank you all
Rod
Sorry I forgot to mention to mention the Hole in the Wall Gang, Mike & Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Shad like I said, I was only there very shortly, so my opinion should be taken with a big grain of salt. There were others there all day like Steve and Yolanda who could better say how successful the new location was. Steve was busy talking to some people when I mosied by to sign in. 

What I liked about last years location was that while off to the side it was right next to the food area, and I rmember alot of people coming by to the booth after they had eaten to see what we had, the portable was drawing people in like flys into a spiders web.


----------



## Ms. pcentral (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys!
*I just wanted to add my 2 cents........... (or the whole dollar)!*

*I think that the booth location was better for promoting the site.*
*But not as good for our socializing, and which is better?*
*I would have to say promoting the site, think about it,
the closer we are to USA Trains, *
*the better shot we have a getting them to sponser us.*
*And then you know we would be THE place to be, 
which is what we all know already.*
*I will say that is was harder to get help because the tables where not close enough that I could yell at anyone to come help.*
*I did have some people help with the booth, 
Tommy, John C, JJ, Rod, John W, where always coming by.*
*There where some others I know, 
but those where the ones that where really helpful to me. *
*I had a lot going on this time, watching Jason,
having to take him for naps,
and the being pregnant really didn't help either.*
*So Steve had to step up and watch the booth, for diaper changes and bathroom breaks for me.*
*But there where a lot of others that didn't even ask, 
which kinda suprised me.*
*I did heard some comments, 
about people in the booth talking to each other and not to the public, so that is one thing we All need to watch out for. 
Because the public are the ones we need to get involved.*
*I am glad to hear that there where some new sign ups in the days that followed the show.*
*For me that means, *
*We did it!*
Thanks to everyone, and their families that helpped!
Y


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I thoroughly enjoyed the whole show. The Z gauge layout was fabulous as were all the others up to the G gaugers and our own Door Hollow RR, which gets better and better each year. Kudos and back pats to all who make it such a great exhibit.... 

The fun at the hotel, great times at Stuart Anderson's Black Angus, fun around Bob's Live Steam Track, the high profile of the MLS booth and the MLS table at the USA Banquet.

It was a great show.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And, of course, we need a booth so no one can say "They can't publish photos at MLS!"


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

If it's a place to hang out, then yes, this years booth wasn't in as good of a spot. If it's a place to spread the word and possibly get more members, I think the new spot is better. 

I did heard some comments, about people in the booth talking to each other and not to the public


Sounds like you Right-Coasters have a conflict of objective. Maybe next year someone should organize a 'lounge' [complete with Lizard?] for socializing; I can't see Shad being able to justify taking an extra booth just for you folks to sit and smoke!


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

My thoughts weren't too change the purpose of the booth, but to think about the resources we already have. Providing a shady spot with tables and chairs next to the steam track cost nothing. The MLS members already bring the canopies and the convention center provides the tables and chairs. This would enable people to sit and chat without clogging up the booth.

I also noticed this year, since the booth was in the same aisle as the entrance doors it received alot of foot traffic.

_"I can't see Shad being able to justify taking an extra booth just for you folks to sit and smoke!"_ 
That wouldn't work because you can't smoke in the convention center. As for me, I don't even smoke.









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't see Shad being able to justify taking an extra booth just for you folks to sit and smoke!











Reformed ex-smoker Pete?


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By tmejia on 06/19/2009 10:19 AM



I also noticed this year, since the booth was in the same aisle as the entrance doors it received alot of foot traffic.

_
_ 



Which is why I grabbed that booth when I saw it was available..


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with you 100% Tommy. To me, one of the things that's been missing to one degree or another since the move to Ontario is the "family feel." The last few years at the Queen, the MLS booth was outside right next to the live steam tracks. We had that whole corner of the parking lot sewn up, and it served as a central congregation point for MLSers at the show.







Since the move, we've been split up with the tracks outside and the booth inside, and no central location to hang out together.

Part of that has been due to the fact that we really didn't know what to expect at the new venue, the first year in Ontario because of the new location, the second because we were still getting used to it, and this year because again things were changed with the opening of the show up to all scales - again, no one knew exactly what to expect.

We also used to do an organized activity - the MLS breakfast at one point, the BBQ one year, and the pizza party when the QM deep-sixed the BBQ. We did pizzas at Ontario the first year, but no organized activity since other than a dinner.

If we're going to recapture that magic, we need a central congregating point. The MLS booth itself is primarily to attract new members and show off everything that MLS has to offer. It isn't meant to be a social hub. 

Anyway, that's my two-cents.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Also, the booth was visible from the open area where the layouts were, I thought it was a great location. It was near Lsol and Aristo, and the antics near those two booths was entertaining to say the least. 

I thought the central congregating point was the bar???? At least that's where I was, ha ha! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If I would have had to guess where Greg was I'd have said the bar.







. First place to head for if you can't find him any where else. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I was the last one there on Friday!! Mikey beat me to it! 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06/19/2009 11:55 AM
Also, the booth was visible from the open area where the layouts were, I thought it was a great location. It was near Lsol and Aristo, and the antics near those two booths was entertaining to say the least. 

I thought the central congregating point was the bar???? At least that's where I was, ha ha! 

Regards, Greg


Next time Greg pick up your drink and come down where the real train guys hang out. The sofas in the lobby.


----------

